

A Lisp Startup - CaiGengYang

I have decided that I am going to build a Lisp startup. I would like some suggestions for credible startup ideas ...
======
noreasonw
Perhaps instead of putting the focus in the language you should put a lot of
effort and focus on which product or service you are going to develop. Many
lispers like people in rethinkdb or the author of the favorite book for CL use
other languages (C++ for rethinkdb, Ruby for the author of the book), so first
is the product or service, the computer language and tools are a secondary
tool. Premature choosing the language perhaps indicate you need to think again
what you are going to do in your startup.

------
sgt
I hate to break it to you - but most of the time, the language chosen matters
very little in terms of the idea turning into a success or not.

------
SayWhatIMean
Lisp is honestly the best language you can choose assuming you know it well
and have mastered the tooling. And it can be much faster than other dynamic
languages like python or ruby.

But your focus on the language over the product is wrong. Google built their
empire on crusty old boring C++. No fancy live interactive coding. Language
only makes you happy. The product makes the user happy.

~~~
CaiGengYang
I am currently reading Paul Graham's book "Hackers and Painters" and on page
228, paragraph 15 --- it says that one thing that would help web-based
applications, and help keep the next generation of software from being
overshadowed by Microsoft, would be a good open source browser. A small, fast
browser would be a great thing in itself, and would encourage companies to
build little web appliances. He goes on to say that "If you want to change the
world,write a new Mosaic. Think it's too late? In 1998 a lot of people thought
it was too late to launch a new search engine, but Google proved them wrong.
There is always room for something new if it is significantly better.

Is there room to create much better browsers than the current ones in
existence?

